# When does the uterus move above the belly button?



## stephanie1990

Hi Girls!

Does anyone know when the uterus moves higher above the belly button, like how many weeks we are etc? im just wondering, i think its pretty cool knowing that the uterus will be by my ribs one day lol :)


----------



## LittleOnes

If I recall, mine has felt near to my belly button since maybe 19 weeks? Then at 22 week my midwife measured it at 'a finger above the belly button' and that was 'just where it should be'. 

If thats even helpful at all! I guess between 18-20wks it'd be right at your belly button?


----------



## Mrs_T

Mine is still quite low I think - the scenographer said baby was still low at my scan last week (not that it was a problem or anything!). I think it is now just underneath my belly button/ underneath my belly button? Think it differs from pg to pg...


----------



## Serenity_Now

Mine was an inch or two above my belly button at 17+3. The doctor said that it was pretty ahead of schedule for mine to be that high already though, but he had me feel it.


----------



## jessicatunnel

At my dr. appointment yesterday she said the top of my uterus was at my belly button and I'm 19+5.


----------



## Sunshine12

Mine is doing it just now so I would say about 20/21 weeks but it could be like all other pregnancy related things and be different for everyone. x


----------



## niknik1more

its at about 20 weeks :) but this is pregnancy number 6 for me and mine moved up fast id say about 17 18 weeks but then it just kinda stayed there for abit lol


----------



## Serenity_Now

My gosh. My doctor wasn't kidding when he said mine was ahead of schedule. I thought he meant a week or something... not by that much. Which is crazy because I've lost so much weight (22 lbs since becoming preggo!!!) My mom thinks it's going to be a big baby (she had two big babies, me included). Making me nervous now!


----------



## Mrsctobe

My uterus is at my belly button x


----------



## bananaz

My doctor said the uterus reaches the belly button at around 19/20 weeks and should then go up by around another centimeter for every week after that. When I had my last appointment at 19w3d the nurse told me mine was right at my navel.


----------



## Jox

I remember being told that baby is half way between your pubic bone and belly button at 16 weeks so maybe 20ish weeks to be level with belly button? x


----------



## Mrsctobe

when i had my scan last week songorapher was putting the scanner thing on my belly button so must be there or a little above


----------



## lulu1981

This will sound like a stupid question, but how do you know where it is, is it literally the feel & look of your tum??


----------



## bananaz

lulu1981 said:


> This will sound like a stupid question, but how do you know where it is, is it literally the feel & look of your tum??

The midwife/doctor can palpate your abdomen with their hands to find the fundus (top of the uterus). For some women it's obvious and easy to find but I think for most it takes some feeling around, not to mention knowing what you're feeling for!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Serenity_Now said:


> My gosh. My doctor wasn't kidding when he said mine was ahead of schedule. I thought he meant a week or something... not by that much. Which is crazy because I've lost so much weight (22 lbs since becoming preggo!!!) My mom thinks it's going to be a big baby (she had two big babies, me included). Making me nervous now!

It depends on your height really, I wouldn't worry too much! I'm 5ft5 and at my 16 week appointment my midwife showed me right where the top of mine was, I just had to put my finger in my belly button and push down just the tiniest bit and it was right there. Quite ahead of schedule but it's only because I have a short torso :)


----------



## letia659

Im a few days over 15 weeks and my uterus is about 2inches below my belly button Im guessing it will reach it by about 20ish weeks if not sooner I do tend to measure a week ahead as I get further along since I have babies on the bigger side :)


----------



## Serenity_Now

Tigerlilyb said:


> Serenity_Now said:
> 
> 
> My gosh. My doctor wasn't kidding when he said mine was ahead of schedule. I thought he meant a week or something... not by that much. Which is crazy because I've lost so much weight (22 lbs since becoming preggo!!!) My mom thinks it's going to be a big baby (she had two big babies, me included). Making me nervous now!
> 
> It depends on your height really, I wouldn't worry too much! I'm 5ft5 and at my 16 week appointment my midwife showed me right where the top of mine was, I just had to put my finger in my belly button and push down just the tiniest bit and it was right there. Quite ahead of schedule but it's only because I have a short torso :)Click to expand...

Phew. I'm also 5'5" with a short, stocky torso so maybe that's why. I don't have as far to stretch my uterus as some ladies, and my belly button isn't as far up my body as some ladies' belly buttons seem to be.


----------



## tryin4baby

im nearly 26 weeks and its wayyy over my belly button. i think it was around 22-23 weeks when it was just making its way over :haha:


----------



## Nits

bananaz said:


> lulu1981 said:
> 
> 
> This will sound like a stupid question, but how do you know where it is, is it literally the feel & look of your tum??
> 
> The midwife/doctor can palpate your abdomen with their hands to find the fundus (top of the uterus). For some women it's obvious and easy to find but I think for most it takes some feeling around, not to mention knowing what you're feeling for!Click to expand...

I can feel mine really well in the mornings, when I'm not bloated at all. It's really hard and there's no way to suck it in, it's pretty obvious :haha:

The left side on my uterus seems to be a little bit above my bb (23 weeks). It's always seemed like that side is a bit bigger, maybe my placenta is there??? :shrug:


----------



## PegLeg2na

I just had my 24 week appt on Tuesday and my O.B. measured my fundal height at 24cm, and it's just starting to go above my belly button. I'm 5'4" but I have a loooong torso (and stubby little legs).


----------



## jenmcn1

Generally they say around 20 weeks is when the uterus reaches the belly button...but it varies for each woman and each pregnancy. Near the 22 week mark it should generally be above the belly button. But only by an inch or 2.


----------

